# **How to make 2 cats get along NOW?**



## pogokitty123 (May 12, 2009)

I have a kitty (Izzy) who has been here for, eh, 2 years. We had to take in a cat yesterday, male, (Moe), who was able to get along with cats before.
Izzy is mental (no kidding) and has to take a pill every day so she doesn't pee all over everything. In other words, to prevent her accidents.
Moe, on the other hand, uses the potty fine. 
Ever since Moe got here, Izzy is out of control and has already peed 2 times only today! She and Moe won't stop fighting and we're ready to dump Moe off at the shelter if this doesn't stop!!!!!
They need to get along QUICKLY, how can I do that? Currently I'm in a room and I put them both in here with me so they can sort out their differences so this will STOP.
By the way, we have 2 other cats who are fine with Moe, but Moe continually hisses at them. They don't care.  I CANNOT get rid of Izzy, she is my life, what do I do?!?! My mom says Izzy goes, but it's Moe that's making her do that!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Izzy is acting like a normal cat. Cats are territorial and may very well not accept a new cat into their space without a fight. You're actually going about this exactly the opposite of what is recommended....the new cat should be separated into his own room and a gradual introduction process followed (link to an article below), not force them together to make them work it out. There is no way to make this happen quickly, it needs to be done on their timetable, not yours.

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... roductions


----------

